# Japanese work ethic



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> ???????????????????????????????...



You need something translated????????????????:whistling:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> You need something translated????????????????:whistling:laughing:


Nope I have google translator... :laughing:


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

One thing I know is they get quite horny over shaving a 1/64" off a board with a plane. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mgb said:


> One thing I know is they get quite horny over shaving a 1/64" off a board with a plane. :laughing:


Ya, but don't you wish your plane iron could do that...consistently?:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mgb said:


> ah sou, you are wise beyond words. I'm still at the "ohiou gozaimasu" level.
> Guess this is why I flunked out of high school japapenese. Damn school.
> One thing I've found really odd. What do you call a palm nailer in japanese. A "schneider".
> Figure that one out for me.


From what I know they don't have Japanese words for new age things so this is why when you hear them speak you'll hear them say the american word in the middle of Japanese speaking for the thing that wasn't around 400 years ago in Japan.



griz said:


> Arigato....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have known a few Japanese tradesman over the years. All have been very honorable and respectful gentlemen...:thumbsup:


 True the level of respect is unbelievable. 


griz said:


> In my experience it is mostly the Chinese culture that can't pronounce the "L".....:laughing:


 These people have great pride and honor and don't like to considered Chinese. They are over 3000 years removed from where they came from. There were believed to be 4 settlements to Japan from when there were land bridges. One in the north from what we know as today as Korea. One in the south from Polynesia to Okinawa, this is why they are so dark and do not consider themselves Japanese. There were 2 other settlements but this is getting to long and drug out and is not a history lesson:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Apparently this forum doesnt support Japanese shape letters. .


Oh??? 「いいね！」と言っている友達はまだいません


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mgb said:


> One thing I know is they get quite horny over shaving a 1/64" off a board with a plane. :laughing:


Not for nothing, but that was WAY thinner than 1/64". :whistling


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

griz said:


> Ya, but don't you wish your plane iron could do that...consistently?:whistling


It could if I didn't use it for shaving hardie plank or laminate flooring the next day. I've used diamond and japanese honing stones and could shave the hair off a gnat's ass.


But I'm not building temples to be reflected upon 100 years from now. There comes a time for mediocrity.

I.E. shaving a micron off a board that's used for soffit 20' above eyesight. I love it, but at the same time it's a little uncalled for.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

mgb said:


> It could if I didn't use it for shaving hardie plank or laminate flooring the next day. I've used diamond and japanese honing stones and could shave the hair off a gnat's ass.
> 
> 
> But I'm not building temples to be reflected upon 100 years from now. There comes a time for mediocrity.
> ...


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mgb said:


> I.E. shaving a micron off a board that's used for soffit 20' above eyesight. I digress.


I plugged my ears and sang the "La, la, la" song through the first part of your post. :walkman:

It's not for that, man.

Furniture.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> Not for nothing, but that was WAY thinner than 1/64". :whistling


1/128", you happy yet?!?

I like this thread but its heading down a narrow road.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mgb said:


> 1/128", you happy yet?!?


"One if by land, two if by sea..."

Nope.

I saw the youtube video, also.

Still too thick at 1/128" there, Paul.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> I plugged my ears and sang the "La, la, la" song through the first part of your post. :walkman:
> 
> It's not for that, man.
> 
> Furniture.


But, that's not necessarily the problem. Unplug your ear's and listen to the serenade of a man menstruating.

Oh dear god, I really am going to hell aren't I?


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

mgb said:


> But, that's not necessarily the problem. Unplug your ear's and listen to the serenade of a man menstruating.
> 
> Oh dear god, I really am going to hell aren't I?


:laughing:

I'm just trying to goad you a little bit.

Let me ask you this:

Do you own a cabinet/card scraper?


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm just trying to goad you a little bit.
> 
> ...


A burnisher? I do not own one, but have held one with my mere mortal hands.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Card/cabinet scraper:










Works well with bondo repairs, and when you have two flat wood surfaces coming together, in the same plane, that are 1/64" or 1/128" out of flush.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

In reply, don't get me wrong.

I respect japanese tools to the utmost.

The japanese "pull saw". Makes us all look like ape's for using the traditional "push saw". For so many years.

One thing I reflect upon is another tradesman saying "you guys make a hell of a tv, but you sure as hell can't make a hammer".










I watched my co-worker try to set a nail with one of these. As I grazed my hand upon the damage he had un-sewn onto that poor piece of spruce. I was labeled as a "bad person" for doing so.

As I've always said "I could write a book on our differences, but I'm not sure anyone would read it"


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What's your question? So he argues? I've noticed most people from other countries argue more.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What's your question? So he argues? I've noticed most people from other countries argue more.


Not necessarily a question, more or less just venting or feeling out.

I.E. Making sure I'm not 100% insane.

90% I can deal with.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mgb said:


> Figure this is a shot in the dark. But I've worked with a japanese fellow for 8 years. In the start he was basically fresh off the boat.
> 
> English has improved. He's a great worker, meticulous as hell (too much alot of the time). Seems like he's still set in his old ways. Everything has to be organized/scheduled, Job tasks have to be well thought out, communicated to everyone on the job site. Any decision what so ever must be communicated to the superior.
> 
> ...



Since I have lived in Asia before. Many people learn at a young age to refer to superiors before making a decision. This is part of the culture that people learn in school.

There are advantages and disadvantages to how Japanese do things just as there are advantages and disadvantages to how Americans do things.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> From what I know they don't have Japanese words for new age things so this is why when you hear them speak you'll hear them say the american word in the middle of Japanese speaking for the thing that wasn't around 400 years ago in Japan.
> 
> True the level of respect is unbelievable.
> These people have great pride and honor and don't like to considered Chinese. They are over 3000 years removed from where they came from. There were believed to be 4 settlements to Japan from when there were land bridges. One in the north from what we know as today as Korea. One in the south from Polynesia to Okinawa, this is why they are so dark and do not consider themselves Japanese. There were 2 other settlements but this is getting to long and drug out and is not a history lesson:blink:


It is interesting that in Icelandic that they don't use English cognates.

However Japanese adopting English words for computer and hamburger is no different than the use of Latin words in many European languages.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Mavis Leonard said:


> in constrution yu plan plan plan. then you make adjusments if a one of those they are veryy rigid in thoughts americans make adjusments bettr and roll with things that ho we beet japan an german in the war


T34s and over 10 millions of Russian lives beat the Germans.
The Germans stationed in Western Europe dreaded being sent to the Russian front and it was a form of punishment.
60 to 70 % at different times of German troops were in Russia throughout the WW2.
US entered the European theatre in 1944, the war began in 1939, Russia had been fighting since 1941. When you landed in Normandy the German troops were already on a massive scale retreat.

Sorry, it just drives me nuts to hear another American boasting how you beat the Germans, its like saying you beat up a guy by kicking him when he was already on the ground after being knocked out by some other dude.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Dmitry said:


> T34s and over 10 millions of Russian lives beat the Germans.
> The Germans stationed in Western Europe dreaded being sent to the Russian front and it was a form of punishment.
> 60 to 70 % at different times of German troops were in Russia throughout the WW2.
> US entered the European theatre in 1944, the war began in 1939, Russia had been fighting since 1941. When you landed in Normandy the German troops were already on a massive scale retreat.
> ...


T34s that strted with american motors and american suspensions..jeeps..cargo planes..gasoline ,diesel ,bullet ,bombs,bombers,fighters trucks..ummm food? Boots..coats..tanks..ships..the ist is endless my friend..the fact is you are correct..but americas involvement behind the scenes kept you and all Europe in the fight..

Otherwise in the words of Bugs Bunny..it was "Coytins" for you all.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Dmitry said:


> T34s and over 10 millions of Russian lives beat the Germans.
> The Germans stationed in Western Europe dreaded being sent to the Russian front and it was a form of punishment.
> 60 to 70 % at different times of German troops were in Russia throughout the WW2.
> US entered the European theatre in 1944, the war began in 1939, Russia had been fighting since 1941. When you landed in Normandy the German troops were already on a massive scale retreat.
> ...


And in keeping with the original topic i believe we sent thousands of speed squares their too..not only were they great for framing and carpentry..we found them to be awesome at destroying german factories..we dropped millions of tons on them crippling their war effort..


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> And in keeping with the original topic i believe we sent thousands of speed squares their too..not only were they great for framing and carpentry..we found them to be awesome at destroying german factories..we dropped millions of tons on them crippling their war effort..


This woulda been funny if it was in the right thread..confused it with the how to cut angle thread ...oh well


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Dmitry said:


> T34s and over 10 millions of Russian lives beat the Germans.
> The Germans stationed in Western Europe dreaded being sent to the Russian front and it was a form of punishment.
> 60 to 70 % at different times of German troops were in Russia throughout the WW2.
> US entered the European theatre in 1944, the war began in 1939, Russia had been fighting since 1941. When you landed in Normandy the German troops were already on a massive scale retreat.
> ...


Don't waste your breath, Dmitri - Americans have never heard of the battle of Stalingrad, and never will. It's just not part of our story. You're right, though.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread but we Americans entered WWII very late and only after being attacked ourselves. FDR was sending over planes, jeeps, tanks and bombs to help out our allies but in no way did America want war until Pearl Harbor happened, then we as Americans got together and jumped in the middle of it. The only thing that stopped Germany was Hitler over extended his army and the Russian winter did him in. If Hitler had been a couple weeks earlier he would have been dining in the Kremlin but as Russians have always done they used the weather to conquer their opponent. The only reason why we beat the Japs is because we used the Atom bomb on the not once but twice. If we look back at our history you will find that within a matter of weeks of these events Germany and Japan would have had a huge advantage with air superiority. People fail to remember that Germany and Japan were strong allies and were working together with technology. Germany was already using jet fighters against us and Japan had hundreds of them in caves ready to be flown. Germany had also designed, built and flown at least one flying wing that could not be detected by radar, this plane is now our B1 bomber. Would have Japan and or Germany kicked our butts? I am going to say no, but life for other Countries would have turned out much differently if the Russian winter had not started when it did and we had not dropped the Atom bombs.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As far as Asians go, never worked with any. But i can say from what i have read they are true craftsman at anything they do whether forging a sword, hand to hand defense tactics, building a tomb, building of prayer or a home. Most of the Asian architecture originally came from China but the oldest surviving wooden structure in the world is in Japan and was built in the early 7th century. They have always been a proud, respectful and well mannered people. Many traits that we and even they are losing over time as the world and its Societies change.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> T34s that strted with american motors and american suspensions..jeeps..cargo planes..gasoline ,diesel ,bullet ,bombs,bombers,fighters trucks..ummm food? Boots..coats..tanks..ships..the ist is endless my friend..the fact is you are correct..but americas involvement behind the scenes kept you and all Europe in the fight..
> 
> Otherwise in the words of Bugs Bunny..it was "Coytins" for you all.


T34 have nothing to do with your motors or suspensions and its not like we are really thankful for you starting and financing the whole Hitler project and then making a ****load of money on weapons to drag US out of depression and after that to hear you bragging how you saved the world from Nazis.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Dmitry said:


> T34 have nothing to do with your motors or suspensions and its not like we are really thankful for you starting and financing the whole Hitler project and then making a ****load of money on weapons to drag US out of depression and after that to hear you bragging how you saved the world from Nazis.


Never heard of the Christie suspension? Read up on it..settle down Dmitry..i studied the eastern front in depth from Leningrad to Kursk..and yes that little industrial city on the Volga..that's where you slaughtered 300,000 pows..we did not save the world from the Nazis..that was a collaborative effort..that octopus had many tentacles.

We saved the world and Europe from a much greater threat...The Soviets;-)


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Not to hijack the thread but we Americans entered WWII very late and only after being attacked ourselves. FDR was sending over planes, jeeps, tanks and bombs to help out our allies but in no way did America want war until Pearl Harbor happened, then we as Americans got together and jumped in the middle of it. The only thing that stopped Germany was Hitler over extended his army and the Russian winter did him in. If Hitler had been a couple weeks earlier he would have been dining in the Kremlin but as Russians have always done they used the weather to conquer their opponent. The only reason why we beat the Japs is because we used the Atom bomb on the not once but twice. If we look back at our history you will find that within a matter of weeks of these events Germany and Japan would have had a huge advantage with air superiority. People fail to remember that Germany and Japan were strong allies and were working together with technology. Germany was already using jet fighters against us and Japan had hundreds of them in caves ready to be flown. Germany had also designed, built and flown at least one flying wing that could not be detected by radar, this plane is now our B1 bomber. Would have Japan and or Germany kicked our butts? I am going to say no, but life for other Countries would have turned out much differently if the Russian winter had not started when it did and we had not dropped the Atom bombs.


Almost true..but some opinionated statements.
?Japan was beaten..we did not want risk more american lives in an invasion of the homeland..
Our public was done..Germany was beat wth great contribution from the US and the UK...the USSR contribution of lives was insurmountable...many at their own hands which our friend Dmitry fails to mention. they slaughtered hundreds of thousands of their own..and failed to arm their men properly slaughtering even more..
Truth is the Soviets were responsible for more of their own casualties than the Germans ever were.
Read up on their refusal to join the Geneva Convention despite Hitler's repeated attempts to get them to comply .

Then Stalin executes his own generals..hundreds of them...and fails to ready his defenses at the word of his generals when invasion was eminent..

So you see..they created their own turkey shoot and slaughterhouse.

We were just not going to fight that type of war with our boys..we actually cared about our troops..i guess that a bad thing?

We took the back door thru Africa to season our very green forces and moved at the pace of our increasingly improving forces.

Meanwhile our airpower worked day and night to cripple the German war machine and it's production.
We didn't kick the man when down..we kicked him when he tried to get back up with a bat..;-)

The End


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What's your question? So he argues? I've noticed most people from other countries argue more.


The question was should he have gotten upset because I tried to pollute his work ethic and work integrity with the short cut mentality of the western "Tradesmen"?

The guy gives a **** about his work and takes pride but you know better and instead of leaving the guy alone you have to act like a fifth grader and invade his job and disrespect him...

what an immature douche.


:whistling


----------



## Gable (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree that the Russians suffered horribly in the war, at the hands of both the Germans and their own government. I do know about Stalingrad and Leningrad even if most Americans don't. The Russians fought heroically, but whether they could have withstood the onslaught without our help is open for debate.

And they are hardly blameless. The Hitler Stalin pact pulled the trigger on the war and the Soviets got half of Poland and plenty of other territory on it's eastern border. Then they got cute and invaded Finland. Before that, they got into a big battle with the Japanese near the Manchurian border.

Yes, some American companies did business with the Nazis before the war (IBM, Standard Oil), but they also traded with the Soviets (Occidental). After the pact was signed there was brisk business between the two, and Russian trains loaded with wheat and oil were still heading west even as German tanks were crossing the border.

Stalin should have known an invasion was coming. There were plenty of signs. He turned a blind eye and shot the messenger. If he wasn't such a paranoid psychopath maybe he could have defended his people properly.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

If you guys want to talk about the war, how about you start another thread.....


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dmitry said:


> Sorry, it just drives me nuts to hear another American boasting how you beat the Germans, its like saying you beat up a guy by kicking him when he was already on the ground after being knocked out by some other dude.


:whistling

:shutup:


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> T34s and over 10 millions of Russian lives beat the Germans.
> The Germans stationed in Western Europe dreaded being sent to the Russian front and it was a form of punishment.
> 60 to 70 % at different times of German troops were in Russia throughout the WW2.
> US entered the European theatre in 1944, the war began in 1939, Russia had been fighting since 1941. When you landed in Normandy the German troops were already on a massive scale retreat.
> ...


Why don't you take your more than ample ignorance of world history to the P&R section...


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

jamestrd said:


> Never heard of the Christie suspension? Read up on it..settle down Dmitry..i studied the eastern front in depth from Leningrad to Kursk..and yes that little industrial city on the Volga..that's where you slaughtered 300,000 pows..we did not save the world from the Nazis..that was a collaborative effort..that octopus had many tentacles.
> 
> We saved the world and Europe from a much greater threat...The Soviets;-)


Your bankers created the octopus that killed most of the male population both of Germany and Russia and made you tons of money.

As for the 300.000 POWs if you refer to Stalingrad it was a treason on behalf of German high military ranks as in other numerous cases on our side which makes me believe one of the objectives of this war was Genocide of Russians which actually started long time before WW2.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

double post.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

MAULEMALL said:


> Why don't you take your more than ample ignorance of world history to the P&R section...


My sentiments exactly, however;

I think I'm partially to blame for this by responding to something Mavis posted, so...

:shutup:


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> Why don't you take your more than ample ignorance of world history to the P&R section...


Which part of the quoted text you disagree with?


----------

